# Caramel and Pandora's twins



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Posting a little late, but better late than never!

Monday evening about 8pm Caramel - our spotted Nubian/boer doe that was an 'oops' bred doe gave birth to twins. 1 doe and 1 buck - both traditional colored and oh so adorable!
I went out about 8pm, she was facing me and doing the 'baby talking' so I knew she must be very close, then she turned and saw a little head and feet sticking out. I went in, and helped gently pull the baby out - she slipped right out no issue. Soon later a buckling came. 
Caramel has been a great, loving mom  I was worried because she is so young. Her babies were about 4lbs & 4 1/2-5lbs.

Tuesday night, Pandora our last pregnant doe of the year went into labor. Unlike Caramel she needed help. Took her forever to get the first baby's head out, her vulva never did stretch very big like they usually do in the last week of pregnancy.
Once the head was out I saw a leg tucked under it, I was worried because at first I thought it was coming head first.
Finally after several pushes I broke the sack, cleaned the baby's nose/mouth, grabbed his leg and pulled while she pushed, it was a hard pull, poor mama  Took her a second, but once I put him in front of her she was cleaning him.
Baby #2 came and same thing her vulva just wasn't very wide, so I ended up pulling him too, he was much easier.

She kept her front right leg tucked up to her belly, 20 minutes later I couldn't get her to get up, it was like her leg was locked in that position. I was a bit worried, but figured she must have been in a lot of pain  Quick shot of Banamine, and she was standing about a minute later.

So far they are all doing very well, Pandora's kids were right about 6lbs. each, I'm so glad she went 2 days early, 2 more days and probably would have really tore her vulva to get them out.

Caramel's kids - 
Brownie is the solid head doe with little white spots, she'll be registered 75% and my kids will show her in 4-H. 


























































































Pandora's boy's


















































































My youngest daughter has already claimed this baby as her market wether and I think she has named him, Thunder.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are all so cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are SO cute!! I love Brownie.  You're making me so anxious to have kids again with these pics!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

all the kids are absolutely adorable!!!! congrats on the healthy babies!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats! The shots of Pandora's kids laying on those steps are adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

they are so adorable! can't wait till we have our kids.Congratulations!:baby:
Great Pictures


----------

